# Rochester Beekeepers- Peter Sieling, October 22 1-3pm



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

October 22,* 1-3pm*, in the nature center at Tinker Park, 
1525 Calkins Road, Henrietta, NY 

Speaker: *Peter Sieling*, Six and a Half Reasons for Smoking and Drumming Bees—

Speaker: *Peter Sieling*, Six and a Half Reasons for Smoking and Drumming Bees—Before the invention of movable comb hives, smoking and drumming bees gave master beekeepers almost as much control over box hives and skeps as the moveable frame hive. The technique is still useful today and should be in every beekeeper's mental toolbox.

Peter Sieling has been a woodworker, lumber processor and kiln operator for over twenty five years. He has written several books for Mason Crest Publishing and Garreson Publishing, plus numerous articles for Bee Culture, Popular Woodworking, Sawmill and Woodlot, Better Homes and Gardens Wood magazine, and Christian Science Monitor.

Suggested donation 5.00-10.00


----------

